# Entscheidungsfrage - Giant Anthem vs. Müsing Offroad Lite



## ScottErda (9. März 2008)

Servus!

Was meint ihr ist die bessere Wahl für Marathons:

Giant Anthem






oder Müsing Offroad Lite





Das das eine ein Fully ist und das Andere ein Hardtail ist jetzt mal dahin gestellt...


tendiere eigentlich zum Giant Anthem gemischt mit den höherwertigen Parts von dem Müsing Hardtail! Wie z.B. Gabel und Laufräder...

Wie seht ihr das?!
Oder doch lieber auf Komfort verzichten und das leichtere Hardtail nehmen?
Eure Meinung interessiert mich!

so long
Norman


----------

